# Ford 4000



## Joe Woods (Sep 17, 2017)

68 ford 4000. 3 cyl. Governor stuck in wide open position. What are the causes. How to fix


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy Joe, welcome to the tractor forum. 

We need to know.....gas or diesel engine?


----------



## Joe Woods (Sep 17, 2017)

Gas engine


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Joe,

First thing to check is that all of your throttle control rods are connected. It may be a simple case of a connector falling off.

Your governor requires a spring load to operate against. See item #24 or #24A on the attached throttle control diagram. Check for a broken spring. 

Check also spring #21 on attached governor diagram.


----------



## Joe Woods (Sep 17, 2017)

sixbales said:


> Joe,
> 
> First thing to check is that all of your throttle control rods are connected. It may be a simple case of a connector falling off.
> 
> ...


----------



## Joe Woods (Sep 17, 2017)

I've operated the throttle lever and it looks like all the linkage looks to be operating properly to the governer


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Good. Check also for a broken or missing spring.


----------



## Joe Woods (Sep 17, 2017)

Ok. Is there anything that would break inside


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Yes, you will have to get a shop/service manual for your tractor to proceed inside the governor.


----------



## Joe Woods (Sep 17, 2017)

Ok. Been looking for a governor or repair parts but can't find anything


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy Joe,

I haven't found a repair/rebuild kit for a 1968 Ford 4000. Messicks (New Holland Dealership) has individual parts for virtually everything in the governor, but pricey. See governor diagram I sent you previously....they list every part. So, you will have to tear into the governor, see what your problem is and order parts as required.

There's a good discussion of a '68 Ford 4000 governor on the internet. Do an internet search for *1968 4000 3cyl gas governor problems*


----------



## Joe Woods (Sep 17, 2017)

Cool. Will do. Thanks. I don't want to tear into it til I kn2know I can get the parts


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2017)

Don't know what your mechanical experience is, but several parts supply points could well have the governor as a used part. My experience is the Allstatetractorparts in particular warranties used parts for a year as well as their new ones. They got a used parts man on the phone that knows tractors.


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2017)

the output rod from the governor goes to the throttle body of the carb. You might want to make sure the throttle is not jammed.


----------



## Joe Woods (Sep 17, 2017)

Ive checked with them and quite a few others. The problem is the governor is stuck wide open. Don't want to tear into it til I have some idea of problem and whether I can get parts


----------



## Ultradog (Feb 27, 2005)

I haven't been on this board for a while.
Did you get your governor fixed?
I may be able to help.


----------



## Joe Woods (Sep 17, 2017)

I have the governor.need the nut is coming


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

What did you find wrong with the governor Joe?


----------



## Ultradog (Feb 27, 2005)

One thing I would suggest is to make sure the oil passages in the block and the governor/distributer are clear.
Have seen it more than once where there is no oil getting to the governor parts.
Pull that little line off and turn the engine over to insure you are getting good oil flow there. Also trace the oil passages through the governor. 
Clean them out if need be and test for flow before reassembling everything.


----------



## Joe Woods (Sep 17, 2017)

1st it wouldn't throttle up. Then I pried on governor lever. It stuck wide open. And destroyed the governor


----------

